# Shauldt ELECTROBLOCK 208 gone haywire!



## toyogran (Jan 14, 2013)

Been an avid watcher of MF for some time and picked up lots of tips. Can anybody help me with a problem that's happened this week?
I connected the EHU to cool the fridge down in our Adria MH a day before we were due to go away.
When I checked the next day as soon as I opened the door there was a strong smell off sulphur and the seat over the battery compartment was noticeably warm to touch. When I took the seat off and opened the lid the leisure battery was very, very hot and there was evidence of electrolyte leakage on the battery and floor.
I turned the power off, cleaned up the spillage the best I could and put a desk fan over the battery to cool it down and disperse the vapours.
After a couple of hours and the battery had cooled a bit I checked the cell levels and they were below the plates. It was only when it had cooled completely and I topped it up that I realised the damage had been done. It took well over a litre of distilled water to fill it!
I put it back on charge again from the Electroblock 208SE charger to see if the LB was salvageable and then noticed that it was putting about 20 amps into the LB indicating that it was well discharged! Expecting the current to drop pretty quickly I checked the charge voltage which was off the scale (over 16V)! I tried another LB in situ and it showed the same result suggesting the Electroblock was US.
Took the overheated LB out and charged it on my CTek charger on the recon mode and after several hours some signs off life appeared!
The question is what caused the overheating in the first place a failing LB (only about 12months old) or failing (and out of control) Electroblock charger?
Everything else worked as normal but noticed that the mains hook-up LED was out even though it was powered up.
Has anybody experienced a runaway Electroblock before and one that potentially, if left longer, could have caused a serious fire.
Have removed the EB 208SE (nightmare job labelling up about 30 wires) and opened it up but no signs of damage and the glass fuse intact.
Any suggestions, comments or experiences welcome.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Speak to Alan
http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/schaudt-elektroblock.php



> Almost all of the problems we see with Elektroblock EBL charger failures are down to the use of Batteries well past their best, not 240v mains borne issues.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Unfortunately ours fell into the low odds category  

Paul.


----------



## toyogran (Jan 14, 2013)

*EB208*

Thanks for the contact will speak with them tomorrow.
Sorry to hear of your experience Paul. Hope there wasn't too much damage.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is not intended as pressure but there is already a huge database on here, available to members, that has been built up over the last 9 years.

Alan


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Toyogran and welcome.
If you are an avid watcher of the site a subscription wouldnt go astray
Ian


----------



## toyogran (Jan 14, 2013)

*EB208 SE Problems*

Just to let you know took the Electroblok over to A&N in Colwyn Bay who diagnosed a duff regulator and sorted a remanufactured replacement.
Great service and obviously a specialist in these charger/controllers.
Going to source a new battery as well (even though the original is still holding almost 100% charge after 2 days). Amazed how the Yuasa battery stood up to a severe boiling without distorting the case but suspect the insides may not be as good.
Thanks for your input.


----------

